# Nova Launcher Doesn't Utilize Full Desktop



## napes22 (Nov 6, 2011)

I searched for this and couldn't find it. Nova for me doesn't take up the entire screen in terms of desktop utilization. There is space at the top and sides of the screen that cannot be used for widgets or icons. Is there a way around this, or should I go back to stock launcher?

I'm using AOKP Nightly 8-8 and the stock Kernal.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Have you at least tried changing the width margin and height margin to None in the Nova Settings? Also, have you disabled the dock?


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

It's in your settings for nova the grid width and height need to be set.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dybbob (Jul 16, 2011)

what they all say.

rooted running stock rom and kernel with the tablet ui mod and nova.

portrait mode









landscape mode









just mess with all the settings you will get it.

bob


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Weird, same thing happened for me but with apex. No matter how I changed the margin widths/ grid sizes it just wouldn't use more than a square like half the size of the screen. Going to nova is what fixed it for me, lol.

Its gotta be something in settings. Might try and mess around with it after my next flash BC I like apex way more.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

Did you notice the app drawer with apex? It only has 4 columns in portrait . Sorta narrow compared to stock. Landscape looks fine.

I'm going to try out nova once I figure out some other issues I'm having.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

See if the newest b6 fixes the issue

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

quickstang said:


> See if the newest b6 fixes the issue
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


b6 helps but it was already there. Make sure you guys are loading the "lab" option by holding down the volume key while in nova settings. This allows you to further experiment with the grid among other things.


----------

